# WHAT INTERCOOLER TO USE??



## darkslide_77 (Jun 13, 2007)

HEY ALL, DID MY RESEARCH, AND DECIDED TO TURN UP THE BOOST WITH A MBC ON AN 83 280ZX....LOOKING FOR 10 PSI, BUT MOST OF THE DISCUSSIONS ON HERE SAY THAT IF YOU ARE GOING TO TURN UP THE BOOST, YOU NEED AN INTERCOOLER. WHAT SPECIFIC INTERCOOLERS WILL FIT IN THE FRONT OF THIS THING, AND DOES ANYBODY MAKE A HARD PIPING KIT FOR IT? ANY IDEAS?? ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## alayon21 (Mar 11, 2005)

I am trying to find a intercooler for my 200sx se-r 1998, but still trying to find the dimentions that I can use. Can you help? Have you found a website that talks about this? If so please let me know. [email protected]


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

alayon21 said:


> I am trying to find a intercooler for my 200sx se-r 1998, but still trying to find the dimentions that I can use. Can you help? Have you found a website that talks about this? If so please let me know. [email protected]


Forge Motorsport

the type 4 and type 8 will work great on your B14....


----------

